# Turn signal and headlights not working?



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

so a week ago my right side front blinker stoped working and I figured that it was a bulb it was blinking fast in the cab and on the rear then today the front driver side did the same thing the rear and in cab were blinking fast like a burnt bulb , the four ways are normal speed but only on the back, then tonight I took the plow off and no more head lights but the running lights are still on anyone have any help I changed the bulbs and checked the fuses still nothing!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Sounds like your computer needs to be reflashed if it's a 2002-2009.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry to say it looks like another TIPM bites the dust.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

dodge just extended warranties on 06 blinker/ high beam levers so they should fix it for free, my dads 06 just got a notice about it.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

Just got the extended warranty in the mail better cover it!


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

The extended warranty covers the multi-function switch ... not the TIPM. Was it the TIPM?


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh ya $1000 Timp figures havent been pulled over yet for no front turn signals! lol backs still work


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

Dodge sure dropped the ball on this one eh. If I got $1 for every thread I've come across about a failed TIPM I'd probably have enough to pay for your new one. Heck, I was on my third one before the '06 rolled 130K kms. Hope I don't go through this on the 2012.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

TIPM.....acronym for totally integrated power module.

Instead of having a fuse panel under the hood like usual, the very smart engineers at Chrysler came up with this overly expensive, piece o crap that allows the computer to distribute power.

The old way you would just replace a relay. Now if lets say your fan clutch goes to hell, your headlights won't work. That's what happened on mine. Keep in mind that I was told you can only flash a computer so many times.....the TIPM is located right next to your drivers side battery.


----------

